# Another trinket box for critique



## gerrybhoy70 (23 May 2010)

Hi All, 

I seem to be getting the hang of using the scrollsaw for making these bandsaw boxes - although I'm sure the Mrs will agree I need a bandsaw soon enough!! :lol: :lol: 

This latest one was made by request for donation to a fundraising auction being held next weekend by the Alba Wings Motorbike Club. 

Only my second effort at these, so please be gentle. lol. 

My biggest criticism of it would be that I need to get the hang of blending the cuts I've made to remove the drawers, but I'm sure that will come with time and practise.

All comments very welcome - good bad or ugly.  

Cheers 

Gerry


----------



## gasmansteve (23 May 2010)

Very nice Gerry. I would be well chuffed winning that little gem.
Steve


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 May 2010)

Cheers Steve,

You're more than welcome to start the bidding if you like.
(But would you really want a bunch of growling hairy Scottish bikers chasing you for it??). :lol: :shock: :lol: 

Gerry


----------



## WoodAddict (23 May 2010)

Very nice. I like that a lot. nice work


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 May 2010)

Thanks Paul.


----------



## wizer (23 May 2010)

That's fantastic, well done!


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 May 2010)

Thanks Wizer.


----------



## geoff3 (23 May 2010)

Very nice Gerry
A job to be proud of....
What woods did you use?? geoff3


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (23 May 2010)

Thanks Geoff.

Didn't use anything exotic - just white pine

The frame of the bike has 3 coats of french polish, all brushed rather than mopped so as to give a kind of weathered look.
The drawers and visor were all just given a coat of clear varnish, and the drawe handles have a dark oak stain.

Nothing fancy, as still learning and didn't want to chance costing myself too much readies in case of c**k-ups.

Gerry


----------



## geoff3 (24 May 2010)

WOW that great news Gerry. 
I thought I was the only one, I use wood dyes and coloured varnish 
for most jobs, I only have one piece of teak in my entire store. 
money counts and pine is cheap or even free. 
again you fooled me I thought you had used quality ie expansive hard wood. 

geoff3


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (24 May 2010)

Cheers again Geoff, 

Like you say - cost is important (and me being Scottish, much cheapness = much happiness. :lol: :lol: ) 

I find pine really versatile, and the various pieces I've attempted (turned, scrolled or otherwise) have so far almost all been pine. The exception was a couple of teak keyrings I turned, but unfortunately can't find the pics of.  

I'll start to use other woods as I get more confident, and (hopefully) at the request of any buyers. 

As a beginner, I'm going to regard the fact that you were fooled as a huge compliment. 

Many thanks again. 

Gerry


----------



## stevebuk (24 May 2010)

hi gerry
really like this a lot, are you using your own idea's or are you using patterns. Would like to see some WIP photos when you do your next one please.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (24 May 2010)

Thanks Steve 

I tend not to use other people's patterns, preferring to try and let my creative side out. 
This piece came about after one of the bike club members had seen my previous one (https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/getting-adventurous-t41596.html) and asked if it was possible to do one in a rough bike shape. 
I did a couple quick sketches, chose the one we liked the best between us and went for it. 
Scanned & upscaled the sketch, printed it, stuck it on a lump of pine and off I went. 

Will defo put up some WIP on the next one. Hopefully get time this week for another one or two. 

Will also post the result of the auction after the weekend.

Really enjoy doing these, as even from the sketch I did there's always room to alter it as I go cos there's always something I want to tweak as it comes to life. 

Gerry


----------



## stevebuk (25 May 2010)

thanks gerry, any chance of a photo from the other side of the bike??


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (25 May 2010)

Seeing as you asked nicely........ :lol: :lol: 

Again, nothing fancy. Just a plain backing.

Gerry


----------



## stevebuk (25 May 2010)

thanks again, is that the actual back of the bike, or have you stuck a backing onto it, if not, i'm kind of intrigued as to how you cutout the draw openings.


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (26 May 2010)

It's the actual back of the bike. 
After I'd cut the main shape of the bike, a thin piece was removed along the back (approx 2-3 mm), the drawers cut and then the back piece glued back in place. 

I wouldn't recommend cutting such a thin piece off the back, as it can be easily damaged. 
Next time I'll stick to a cut of about 4-5mm. 

Gerry


----------



## shinzam (28 May 2010)

Hi Gerry
Love the work I have been doing different things with the scroll saw for years I have just started doing band saw boxs on the scroll saw (reducing the size to fit the scroll saw). I love the bike Idea I am looking at making a VW beetle into a Jewellery box using the doors as draws.
how deep are the draws on the bike? I was thinking of cutting three sections 1/2" for the front and back and 1 3/4" for the middle section once the cuts are finished clue and sand then down for a smoothe finish.
By the way I live in Livingston are you any where near?
Graham


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (28 May 2010)

Hi Graham,

Thanks, I'm loving being able to do these things. Wish I'd had a scrollsaw years ago, and not just for the past month or so. :? :?
I'm in Dundonald, near Kilmarnock.

Great idea with the VW.
One thing puzzling me though - why in 3 sections, as the saw can make the cuts so long as your scale is reduced properly. Also means less glueing & sanding - always a good thing. 

The wheel drawers on the bike are about 38mm (1 1/2") deep, and the centre block is about 18mm (3/4") deep.
They were all cut without a plan, so the depths were made to suit the wood.

The only bits I didn't do on the scrollsaw were taking the backing off as it was too tall to fit, so did this by hand, and the handles were shaped from the scrap removed (turned for wheel hubs).

Gerry


----------



## loz (28 May 2010)

Thanks brilliant Gerry !


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (28 May 2010)

Thanks Loz.


----------



## shinzam (31 May 2010)

Hi Gerry
My wife comes form Irvine and her family still live there. I will have a craft stall at Rouken Glen park in glasgow this Sunday the 6th of june. The reason for the three section is to increase the draw depth. Many of the scrollsaw books for boxes use this type of design.
Graham


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (31 May 2010)

Hi Graham,

Not sure what we've planned for Sunday - the Mrs hasn't told me yet!! :lol: :lol: 
Might just see if we can make a point of coming up to that.

Was more curious about the 3 sections, couldn't see the logic in it. (Or maybe I'm just thick. :lol: :lol: )

Anyhoo, best of luck with the craft show - some pics of the stall would be good on here.

Gerry


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (31 May 2010)

Hi guys,

The bike got sold at the Alba Wings fundraiser last night, and raised £43. 

With the amount of different things going on to get folk to part with their cash, I'm delighted it got that amount.

Hope the lady who took it home finds a good use for it.

Gerry


----------



## stevebuk (31 May 2010)

well done mate, a worthy cause.


----------



## laird (31 May 2010)

Well done that man


----------



## gerrybhoy70 (31 May 2010)

Steve & Laird - thank you both, kind sirs.


----------

